# Tip- Tesco vouchers



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

As you all know Tesco (or the Ferry companies!) have withdrawn all of the Channel ferry crossings.

If you use the vouchers to book a few nights on a SIBLU touring park you can book any ferry through them and pay with Tesco vouchers. My Portsmouth-St Malo return in August is costing £300 (with a trailer, 7m total).

It just occurred to me some people may not be aware of this. You can either stay on the site for the full minimum requirement (3/4 nights IIRC), use it as a staging / overnight point or just not go there at all. There's a lot of money to be saved in fuel (or ferry tickets) this way.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Not sure what you mean Andysam?

Last I saw was that Tesco vouchers can be used for Eurotunnel.


What are SIBLU, can you give a link?


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Siblu http://www.siblu.com/france/ (google!)

Unless there's a problem with the tunnels, Eurotunnel is a train from Folkestone :wink: Not that handy for us never mind people living in the South West or even West / Wales etc.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info Andy;

It's worth noting that the Stena from Harwich - Hook of Holland route can still be paid for with Tesco vouchers.

Pete


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Airmiles*

Don't forget that Tesco do airmiles and airmiles book ferries


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Airmiles*



orange22 said:


> Don't forget that Tesco do airmiles and airmiles book ferries


Yes indeed; we had a very good deal with Air Miles on the Portsmouth - Caen route last year: £223 worth of return ticket cost us £10. All booking was done on the phone to Air Miles and they were very efficient.

I'd forgotten we could exchange Tesco vouchers ! Doh !!

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

i have really slipped up.
i didn`t realise that the tesco points had a shelf life
Lost £70 worth.


Dave p


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Phone them up and let them know the expired serial numbers and I believe they will re-issue them.... Nothing to lose 8)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks autoquest

Dave p

Now i will have to search me drawers


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

1) Dave - phone Tesco on 01382 822200 and ask for the tokens to be recredited. They did some for me a few weeks ago but they had not expired, they were just within the expiry date. (A friend tried to add on expired tokens and they were refused)

2) Look on EBAY for prices of Tesco vouchers - this might be an option for those not needing the tunnel.

3) Read this extract from a previous forum post re converting to airmiles. This is one I worked out a couple of years ago. 
*
If you have 1000 Airmiles, those 1000 miles are worth £60 off a travel product. So for example, a P&O ferry crossing costing £120 would require 2000 Airmiles.

2000 Airmiles, based on 60 Airmiles for a £2.50 Tesco voucher, requires you to convert 33 x £2.50 Tesco vouchers. (Total face value of the vouchers if you spent them in Tesco is £82.50, or a whopping £330 in deals). As Sue mentions though, there are now a limited number of ferry operators who will accept the Tesco deal as payment.

In summary, £82.50 worth of Tesco vouchers will buy you 2000 Airmiles, worth £120 off a ferry crossing or other travel product as sold by Airmiles.

The same £82.50 worth of vouchers are worth their face value in Tesco.

The same £82.50 worth of vouchers are worth four times that (£330) in Tesco deals.

You can have course save Airmiles by various other methods......

My Tesco vouchers will certainly not be converted to Airmiles. I would rather they collect dust.

The chances are, if you had £82.50 worth of Tesco vouchers, you could flog them on EBAY for twice their face value, as many folk seem to do, and then use the cash to pay for a crossing with another operator that does not participate in the Tesco scheme.*

Russell

Also, read this link

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-40080-airmiles.html+tesco


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Siblu*

Just thought I would mention..

from Siblu Website

"Important to note that we are unable to accommodate touring vehicles longer than 7 metres in length and the maximum number of people per touring pitch is 6."


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Can you not buy em off fleabay and use for chunnel then?

Is it because they are non-transferable?

Greenie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Transferable*



greenasthegrass said:


> Can you not buy em off fleabay and use for chunnel then?
> 
> Is it because they are non-transferable?
> 
> Greenie


You get the seller to convert the Tesco Vouchers into the Deal of your choice first.

TM


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

So, could I book a campsite in spain and go Bilbao or Santander route with tesco? As long as i book a campsite?? CHRIS


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I'd ring and ask. They can only say no, but when I booked my France hols I was told any crossing.


----------

